# Can I get tax refund for year 2010-2011?



## SmileyFace (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello

I have read numerous threads trying to find the answers - tax has always being confusing for me and I have never really understood it fully either - so having read these threads things have not changed  so have resorted to asking my specific query - I hope someone can indicate what the anwer might be.

In Mar 2010 I got made redundant in the UK (PAYE employed by a Company for the previous 9 years).
In early May 2010 I started claiming Job Seeker's Allowance and stopped claiming at the end of Sept 2010.
So from 27th Mar till 30 Sept I did not work in the UK.
From the begining of Oct 2010 to date - I am working abroad in the UAE - hence not worked or expected to work in UK for the tax year 5 Apr 2010 to 5 Apr 2011.
I completed the usual paper of submitting the P85 form as required when I left the UK.

I have always been a PAYE and never ever got a rebate as my tax deductions were always correct year in year out.

I read on another thread here that tax is paid for the year ahead - is it true? If so is it possible that I may be eligible for a rebate? Could someone explain from my circumstances above if this is likely to be true?

I noticed from a copy of my P85 that I did not complete bank details in case there was a refund forthcoming!

Thank you so much in advance for anyone setting me straight on my query above


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SmileyFace said:


> Hello
> 
> I have read numerous threads trying to find the answers - tax has always being confusing for me and I have never really understood it fully either - so having read these threads things have not changed  so have resorted to asking my specific query - I hope someone can indicate what the anwer might be.
> 
> ...


Luckily for you I advise on such issues professionally. 

For employees UK income tax in on a PAYE (Pay As You Earn) system so you pay as you go.

From your post I cannot tell if you had earned income in the UK in the tax year 2010/11. If you did and were on a standard tax code, you may be due a small rebate as each person has a personal allowance of £6,475 and this is apportioned monthly. So if you worked for just one month, you should have been able to earn up to that amount before paying income tax. This has to be claimed restrospectively. 

You would still be liable for National Insurance contributions on any UK income and these are not refundable

Also bear in mind that although you have requested to be treated as UK non-resident for tax purposes (via HMRC form P85), it is not quite as simple as having left the UK. Actual dates of departure and return and how many tax years you remain non-resident dictate any liability.
-

-


----------



## SmileyFace (Dec 22, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Luckily for you I advise on such issues professionally.
> 
> For employees UK income tax in on a PAYE (Pay As You Earn) system so you pay as you go.
> 
> ...


Hi Elphaba

Thank you for your detailed response. 

I understand what you are saying and it makes sense.

Yes I knew about the NI situation.

Thanks again for taking time to provide helpful feedback.

Cheers


----------

